# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  UPSMON Pro: функциональное ПО для работы с ИБП

## Labs

Компания Powercom, один из ведущих разработчиков устройств для защиты электроснабжения, представляет на рынке Беларуси программное обеспечение UPSMON Pro, позволяющее настраивать функционирование источника бесперебойного питания под конкретные условия эксплуатации. Среди особенностей продукта – простота, доступность и отличный набор дополнительных полезных функций.

Так, список возможностей UPSMON Pro включает мониторинг. Пользователь может получать данные о состоянии ИБП и электросети: о напряжении в сети, заряде аккумуляторов ИБП, степени нагрузки на источник питания, а также о режиме работы. Причем значения отображаются в цифровом формате. Кроме того, данные дублируются с помощью специальных значков в верхней части окна. В графическом режиме можно оценить состояние электросети, а в журнале – критические события электросети и ИБП.

Еще одним преимуществом UPSMON Pro можно назвать хороший набор возможностей по конфигурированию и настройке, который включает:

- настройку ОС компьютера при отключении электричества в сети (выключение компьютера или перевод в спящий режим);
- настройку завершения работы компьютера в зависимости от степени заряда аккумуляторов;
- настройку параметров выключения ИБП после завершения работы операционной системы.

С помощью ПО также можно организовать рассылку сообщений о событиях электросети и ИБП через e-mail. Новой возможностью является и возможность управления группами розеток.

Программное обеспечение является приложением к ИБП компании Powercom и разработано для кастомизированной настройки устройств. UPSMON Pro можно скачать с сайта компании бесплатно уже сейчас.

----------

